# Sawyer's got skillzz!!!



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow he is such a handsome smart boy!!! Great job on the tricks.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so great! what a handsome smart boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sawyer is a smart and goodlooking boy. Love his coloring and happiness in learning.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Awwwww......come teach my dogs!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Sawyer! He's got a very pink ear...


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

What a smart little guy

I was thinking the same thing Kimm, his ear looked very pink.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Bravo! He is very smart, and so are his owners!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

He's so smart and handsome! We too are working on "Other Paw."


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

breec3 said:


> What a smart little guy
> 
> I was thinking the same thing Kimm, his ear looked very pink.


Dangers of days spent as a CNA and a Mom...LOL Maybe GR's with a lighter coat have pinker ears???


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a smarty pants! Great job training!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

What a smart doggie! And so handsome! Something about his eyes get me


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks!!! 

allux00... I just LUV his eyes too!! They are sooo dark and incredibly sweet-filled.


----------

